# Best $700-$800 7.1 receiver



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

My biggest requirement are pre-outs. I have been leaning towards the Pioneer VSX-53, but there are so many options there. And I am a bit brand loyal as Pioneer is the only brand I have ever owned and been pretty happy. The L/C/R will all have stand alone amps, and any basic receiver that puts out 100 watts to the satelite speakers is kosher IMO. More interested in processing, durability of amp, interface, level of output in pre-outs, etc. 

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you like Pioneer than by all means buy it.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

I sure will, unless someone makes a point of saying how there is another model that is obviously a better choice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Although Pioneer makes very good mid to upper end receivers I highly recommend the Onkyo 809 Its amplification section is stronger and you get THX certification giving you some very useful processing. You also get the very best video processing with the HQV Vida chip and independent ISF calibration for each input. You also get Audyssey MultEQ XT


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with tonyvbd. You can't go wrong with the Pioneer. But you can go more right with the Onkyo. (Unless you are an English prof and want to throw out my opinion because of the gramatically incorrect "more right").


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I was seeking advice for my AVR not long ago and also steered toward the 809. Very happy I followed the advice. It's a great value for all that you get and can be had for under $700 through Amazon. I had always owned Yamaha previously.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Same boat as everyone else - I also chose the 809 for all the features Tony listed above.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im on the Pioneer Elite yacht w the Class D amps (that wont heat your house up) and have Air Play certification..
I have heard them all bc I install HT and always recommend the Pioneer.... if for no other reason the # of units that have had issues in the last 8 yrs I can count on 1 hand. If I had a dollar for all the Onkyo and Marantz recievers I had to service....:spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we go. Only because Onkyo sells more units then the law of averages says more problem units. My 809 never runs hot. Onkyo packs more features and bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd look at the Denon 3312 as well (4311 is also excellent but likely over your price range)... if you can score a deal you should be able to find it in your price range. The Onkyo has a better amp than the Denon, but that's irrelevant if you're using external amps anyway.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> I'd look at the Denon 3312 as well (4311 is also excellent but likely over your price range)... if you can score a deal you should be able to find it in your price range. The Onkyo has a better amp than the Denon, but that's irrelevant if you're using external amps anyway.


I appreciate the advise and feedback the Onkyo, seems like a pretty nice unit, and the Denon seems good as well. But I start to end back up in the same place as before with these "mid level" receivers. Everybody has one, Sony, Yamaha, etc, etc. The reviews I have seen on the Pioneer and Onkyo seem to both be in the 90% positive range, with most of the complaints being arbitrary. If you guys wanted to know the best welder or metal working equipment to buy, I could fill you in. But with this catagory of electronics, they all look very similar on paper.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

brandon75173 said:


> I appreciate the advise and feedback the Onkyo, seems like a pretty nice unit, and the Denon seems good as well. But I start to end back up in the same place as before with these "mid level" receivers. Everybody has one, Sony, Yamaha, etc, etc. The reviews I have seen on the Pioneer and Onkyo seem to both be in the 90% positive range, with most of the complaints being arbitrary. If you guys wanted to know the best welder or metal working equipment to buy, I could fill you in. But with this catagory of electronics, they all look very similar on paper.


One thing I can tell you: The models that are _consistently_ raved about are the Pioneer Elite, Onkyo and Denon AVRs.

I used to be a HUGE fan of Sony, and wouldn't touch one of their AVRs anymore. I also used to like Yamaha, but have been much less impressed with their recent offerings.

Again, the models that I regularly see people raving about are Pioneer Elites (mostly for people who are already Pio fans, but I'll admit I was quite tempted by some of the Elites when I was in the market), Onkyo (I'm not usually a fan but can admit that the recent models have had much to admire) and Denon (which is what I ended up picking myself). Denon's weak point is the amplifier, but only by comparison to some others. It does depends on your speakers... they're just not as good with inefficient speakers, but do quite well if you have efficient speakers. And again, IIRC, you're using an external amp anyway, which means that's utterly irrelevant.

Once the basics are attended to, more (most, IMO) relevant is features. Do they have the features you want and need? Everything I've read has told me that the single most important technological advance in recent AVR history is room correction software, and people consistently say Audyssey MultiEQ XT is the best (actually, Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 is best, but that's hard if not impossible to find in this price range) by far. Yamaha's YPAO simply isn't nearly as good. Pioneer's MCACC is quite decent, and some (only a small few, but they're out there) actually prefer the sound to Audyssey, but I regard it as simply not as good as Audyssey since it doesn't EQ the LFE channel: your sub doesn't get equalization. A huge fail, IMO. That leaves Onkyo and Denon as the only ones offering the features that I want and need (especially with regard to Audyssey room correction), and for me, Denon edged out Onkyo in certain specific areas. I've been very happy with my decision. I've seen many others who chose Onkyo for their own reasons, who also have been very happy.

The only two truly worth comparing, in MY opinion (for what that's worth), and based on MY wants and needs are the Onkyo and Denon AVRs. Pioneer Elite and Yamaha deserve honorable mention, but don't quite make it to the finals, for me.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Did KalaniP just read my mind? Excellent analysis of the brands market positioning. I choose Onkyo for myself, but I wouldn't shy away from Denon or Pioneer if the price was right. I wouldn't buy Yamaha for myself, but I also wouldn't discourage others from doing so. On the other hand, Yamaha makes pretty good mixing consoles, guitars, snowmobiles, and dirt bikes, etc.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

KalaniP, great explanation and breakdown. Thank you. These 3 receivers can all be had for within $50 of each other. I am sure that the Denon or Onkyo would either one be more than what would make me happy. I will go from there and do alittle more price shopping and see where I end up.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

brandon75173 said:


> KalaniP, great explanation and breakdown. Thank you. These 3 receivers can all be had for within $50 of each other. I am sure that the Denon or Onkyo would either one be more than what would make me happy. I will go from there and do alittle more price shopping and see where I end up.


Thanks, and good luck! I did a lot of research before pulling the trigger on mine, about 6 months ago, so it's all pretty fresh. 

One thing re price shopping Denon's: Authorized dealers (you want that) can only put MSRP on their websites, so you'll not find any deals there. HOWEVER, if you CALL the dealer on the phone (especially the right dealer), they'll often give generous discounts off the books, as it were. I can recommend Electronics Expo as one such authorized dealer who is generally willing to play ball on Denon AVR pricing, so give them a call and see what they'll do for you. Then wait a few minutes, call back, and see what the next CSR will offer you, especially if you weren't thrilled with the first one's offer.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

KalaniP said:


> give them a call and see what they'll do for you. Then wait a few minutes, call back, and see what the next CSR will offer you, especially if you weren't thrilled with the first one's offer.


I just found a new way to shop. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

KalaniP said:


> One thing I can tell you: The models that are _consistently_ raved about are the Pioneer Elite, Onkyo and Denon AVRs.
> 
> I used to be a HUGE fan of Sony, and wouldn't touch one of their AVRs anymore. I also used to like Yamaha, but have been much less impressed with their recent offerings.
> 
> ...


^ What he said except much less eloquent. :bigsmile: I chose the Onkyo 809 two months ago, and it and the Denon were also the last two standing for me. Qdeo and the amplifier section is what pushed me to the 809......


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> Thanks, and good luck! I did a lot of research before pulling the trigger on mine, about 6 months ago, so it's all pretty fresh.
> 
> One thing re price shopping Denon's: Authorized dealers (you want that) can only put MSRP on their websites, so you'll not find any deals there. HOWEVER, if you CALL the dealer on the phone (especially the right dealer), they'll often give generous discounts off the books, as it were. I can recommend Electronics Expo as one such authorized dealer who is generally willing to play ball on Denon AVR pricing, so give them a call and see what they'll do for you. Then wait a few minutes, call back, and see what the next CSR will offer you, especially if you weren't thrilled with the first one's offer.


I guess I live life on the edge. Ebay and I have a good relationship. :R


----------

